# 04 murano engine sludge



## wiscmurano (Feb 5, 2011)

We have owned an 04 murano for 3 years. We DO perform routine oil changes @ 3000 miles. Our engine has been running sluggishly for some time, engine knocking occurs at about 2500 miles between changes. We are now adding oil between changes and very little is draining out. We have been told that we have engine sludge. An engine flush sounds like our only salvation. Is this the best option? If we proceed, what are the cautions and what can we expect afterwards.

Very disappointed!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Be extremely careful about attempting an engine flush to remove sludge. During a flush, pieces of broken up sludge can possibly plug up some oil galleries like the ones that feed the main/rod bearings; this will cause bearing failure. Also the timing chain tensioners can be plugged up causing possible chain skip. The hydraulic lifters can also get plugged up.

If the engine truly has a lot of sludge, most of it is in the valve lifter chambers. Remove the valve covers and manually clean out the sludge. Next remove the oil pan and the oil pickup and clean them.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's not exactly an easy job to remove valve covers and oil pan in a Murano!


----------



## johnnys07max (Mar 6, 2007)

If you have sludge, it sounds like whoever owned the car before you did not do regular oil changes. There is no reason that today's engines as clean as they run build sludge unless the oil is not changed properly. If I were you I would get out of this vehicle if you can. The damage has been done and flushing it will not cure it.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If you're already using oil the flush will do nothing to stop that. The damage has been done and the rings and cylinders wall are FUBAR. You either need to get a new engine or rebuild that one.


----------

